# Reporter Gets Ride a Long in an F-15



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2010)

The ABC reporter rides along in Afghanistan on a CAS mission in support of a French ground element. The French tac air controler is as frustrated by the USAF ROE's as were the USAF pilots with the French insistence to drop ordinance,of course the pilots werent taking hostile fire.

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/martha-raddatz-top-gun-10755762


----------



## REDinstaller (28 Jul 2010)

Nice to see footage like that.


----------



## danchapps (28 Jul 2010)

Pretty awesome video, good work on the pilots, and well presented by the reporter.


----------

